# Sig 220 Carry vs. Sig 220 Compact



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Does the .45's, Sig 220 Carry have an actual "smaller" grip then the Sig 220 Compact, or just a shorter grip with shorter mag?


----------

